# Best Japanese Dreamcast Games?



## 727 (Sep 12, 2011)

The Dreamcast is known as one of the best titles for hidden gems but I've only begun to explore all the great dreamcast titles that never made it into translation; there's so many games that are bizarre and weird yet still have a lot of fun if you take the time to appreciate them.


----------



## Recorderdude (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, there is so many.

First of all, IKARUGA. The polarity shooter game that wins too much to not hail treasure every time its name is spoken.

Don't even read any further yet. Get that and play it NOW.

OK, then, the rest:

Cosmic Smash (smash meets breakout, has a really tron-y, tech-y feel)
Rez (Musical Rail Shooter) (same tron-y, tech-y feel, musical shooter where you can really feel the rhythm)
Space Channel 5 part 2 (a continuation of the first, with michael jackson! awesome DC fans have translated the whole thing using the PS2 release of the game, so get that translation to REALLY enjoy it!)
SegaGaGa (you run SEGA in this game. And you meet every old SEGA character. Alex Kidd is a major character. And there's a full space shmup within that has you battle all of sega's hardware, that shoots sprites or polygons relative to said hardware's capability. and you can make parody games with your company. How much more do I need to say before you grab this game? Oh, and be sure to find a translation guide to get you through it.)
Napple Tale: Arisia in dreamland (This is one of the girliest games ever. It's anime alice in wonderland. And it's an AMAZING platformer/RPG. And the music is remarkable. And it's a whole lot of fun. Get it. Also grab a translation guide for this one.)
ZeroGunner 2/Karous/border down/under defeat/trizeal/chaos field/the billions of other DC shmups (these are the normal JP-only SHMUPS that are as many on the dreamcast as there is water in the world. Few are bad, so grab all you can.)

That's all I can pull up for now, happy playing! The DC is an amazing console that will never die, no matter how hard you try. It's the "zombie console"!


----------



## VashTS (Sep 12, 2011)

Two words: Giant Gram!

Best wrestling games ever made. The create a character mode is like nothing you've played in a wrestling game before. Also the "relive the match" mode is amazing, you actually RECREATE a REAL LEGENDARY wrestling matchup, like Giant Baba, Stan Hansen, Misawa, and Kobashi stuff. There are two of the them on the DC, Giant Gram 2 and Giant Gram 2000, with 2000 being the more fun version in my opinion. 

The create a character mode has you spar with your favorite wrestler and learn moves that they do to you. If you want to learn a moonsault, you better hope Kobashi decides to go to the top rope otherwise you'll be playing for a long time to learn it. 

Also RIP Misawa, he died like 2 years ago in the ring. He was amazing. The game is all japanese so beware. Its not that tough to figure out though. I had it down pat when I used to play years ago. I don't play it anymore because its too fuzzy on HDTV. We need HD Dreamcasts!


----------



## Recorderdude (Sep 12, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> I don't play it anymore because its too fuzzy on HDTV. We need HD Dreamcasts!



Dreamcast+VGA Cable=HD enough.

Personally I use an S-Video hookup to my 32" LCD and it looks really nice as well, though this may vary by size of TV. The Dreamcast VGA looks nice on most everything though.


----------



## 727 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dreamcast is incredibly unappreciated. I'm gonna get some new games burning as soon as possible. Segagaga and Napple tales are games I've been thinking about for a while.


----------

